# Looking up standardbreds brands



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,
i was wondering if there was an easy way to work out what a standardbreds brand means, like a website or an app?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

LittleAppy said:


> Hello,
> i was wondering if there was an easy way to work out what a standardbreds brand means, like a website or an app?


I thought standardbreds were lip tattooed, like any horse on the track
Are not brands, more ways people identify any horse owned by them, versus having anything to do with any breed registry?


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Here is some info
https://www.thoughtco.com/horse-identification-lip-tattoos-1881670

Maybe different where you live?


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a resource on how to read a brand for Aussies and NZers:

HRA - Standardbred Freezebrand Symbols


----------



## caglover (Jun 3, 2013)

I was about to post the USTA link..then I notice you were in Australia!
But, there a lot of Aussie horses here in the states, so maybe there are a lot of NA horses in Austrailia!

https://pathway.ustrotting.com/search/index.cfm?


Identifying your Standardbred horse


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Smilie said:


> I thought standardbreds were lip tattooed, like any horse on the track
> Are not brands, more ways people identify any horse owned by them, versus having anything to do with any breed registry?


im from Australia, so they get branded on the neck with various different symbols that when 'decoded' (theres probably a better word for it) you can find out where they came from, age, winnings etc etc


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

thanks Smilie, Mulefeather and caglover. i found those links very helpful


----------

